# The Secret To My Always Clean Shop



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My 4 year old granddaughter loves to help her papadoc in the shop. Ellie Mae (to me), Ella Marie to trhe rest of the world spent the day with us and told me it was time to clean the shop. She grabbed the shop vac and did the whole shop. I have definately raised her right! Couldn't get a face pic as she was "too busy". Maybe next time.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah doc, my grandson used to do that when he was living here. If I happened to be missing some little object, I usually could find it in the vac… He was great fun. He also liked to use the air hose to blow out the shop. Poor compresser never got a rest


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Andy, What a sweetheart. I have an 8 year old that is a great help when she is not hanging on to me. lol 
I told the mother to just sign the adoption papers and go away. lol We raised her for the first 5 years and it is hard to not have her around. She is more daughter than grand daughter.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I sure could use a helper like that!
Your a lucky man doc.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

I was lured here under false pretenses! I thought I was going to get some pearls of wisdom on keeping my shop clean!

She's adorable, Andy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

What a cutie. I'm enjoying my grands, too.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

great helper, i'm sure its easier for her to every thing in low places, instead of gramps doing it.
oh my aching back… wish i had a grandchild,i'd train em right too.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

As a kid, it used to be my job to periodically tidy my Dad's workshop. It normally wouldn't take him long to come out with "How do you expect me to find my tools if you put them back where they belong? That's the last place I look for them!"

So the lesson is, be kind to your little helpers.


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 25, 2011)

great pictures!!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Nothing like the memories of little ones sharing the shop. I still relive those memories myself, and continue to bring the little ones in.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

My Father can't understand why I own a riding lawn mower "I allays had a push mower" Yeah and Dad you had 4 sons end of discussion!!!!!


----------

